# But; That Rlt17 Is Awesome, Too!!!



## Greg H. (Mar 16, 2005)

Is the RLT17, even still available, I wonder?

- Greg


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Greg,

RLT 17 is still available.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just ordered mine literally 10 minutes ago!


----------



## Greg H. (Mar 16, 2005)

Griff said:


> Just ordered mine literally 10 minutes ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Love the 'Welcome' sign! And; thank you Roy, for having me!

It's about to be decision time! It's one or the other? Does the RLT17 feature the same presentation box, etc,,, as the RLT4? Not that a box would be the final determining factor. Just curious.









That silver dial on the 17 is stunning!

- Greg


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Griff said:


> Just ordered mine literally 10 minutes ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you'll regret it Griff - it's a stunner.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Greg









Give me a few mins and Ill post a piccy of the box









The RLT is a great watch


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Certainly is...


----------



## Greg H. (Mar 16, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Mine has gained 4 s in 5 days!!!!!!









At less than 1 s + per day it now takes over as my most accurate mechanical watch.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

I'm watching my 30/30 last three days and the actual loss is just 1s!







Hey Roy..did you sign a devil's contract?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

odklizec said:


> I'm watching my 30/30 last three days and the actual loss is just 1s!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I bought my 17 because I like and wear it.

I think it is the best RLT so far.

Since the DN from another place rose in value as a limited piece that was desired by many( I sold mine for Â£200 profit! ), I am wondering if the 17 will rise in value also? I will be keeping mine, but I really do think this is the one RLT that will be sought after in time and rise in both esteem and value. Does anyone agree!?


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

I think, it depends on many factors. One factor is how fast will all 30 pieces be sold out. And next, Roy should leave the info of his sold out models somewhere on RLT web. You know, DN is sold out from 2002 but it still appears on TF web. And I think, this is one of the main factors why so many newcomers to TF web want to have one (especially if they find how hard is to get one). But one thing is certain..I will probably never sell mine rlt17...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> You know, DN is sold out from 2002 but it still appears on TF web.


I think the Speedbird is too









I think youve hit the nail on the head there Pavel...Roy just gets on with making his excellent product with minimal hype







Which I think is a great way of doing things, his products then sell by their merits and not the 'I must get one before they run out...I know the Dread is a special case as people are tempted by large profits on resale but there have been lots of sales of these on the used market as a pecentage of the numbers of watches out there, Im not knocking the TZ watches at all ( I used to have a Speedbird) and I like the Dreadnaught but you dont see used RLT watches for sale much do you?

Im keeping my '17









Again please dont read this post and think Im having a go, Im not.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I love polished st. steel, so polished the 17 up a bit.

This watch is the ultimate dogs twitcher
















































Bloody fantastic watch Roy!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think Griff likes it!!!









Looks great polished up a bit Griff, well done..


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks!

A certain "creature" on the other side has tried to wind me up a bit about polishing it, and probably thinks I've fallen for it!!!






























I think it looks brilliant!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Were all Gods creatures Griff
















Dont let it worry you


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It wont


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think it loks nice buffed up


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree _veerryy_ cool


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Well done, Griff








I think it adds a lot to the watch appearance. I'm planning on doing the same to mine when it arrives.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Roy's been keeping quiet ...









john


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Griff said:


> Thanks!
> 
> A certain "creature" on the other side has tried to wind me up a bit about polishing it, and probably thinks I've fallen for it!!!
> 
> ...


I believe I am that creature.









I didn't intend to wind you up, I don't bother with such childishness. I simply said you had ruined it IMO, but there again I like my watches as original as possible.

I forgot that opinions are not allowed on your RLT 17.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You Sir................can go to hell!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Griff said:


> You Sir................can go to hell!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your very polite Griff


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Very!!


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Today I got my RLT17 (No7). I got it a day late (my fault) and it was still running and showing the right time too. So I take it the power reserve is good then ...

I havenâ€™t had an 18K movement for a very long time. Next high up on my list is a Zenith Premier hand-wound chrono with 36K.

john

PS I didn't know that the crystal is domed. Good stuff.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm going to use the word "bugger" and I don't care who sees it.
















Like I ever would.









Griff's watch looks good to me in its polished form, no suprise I suppose.
















One thing I can say is that, disregarding the engraving "issue", this watch is very attractive and classical in apearance.

I suspect that the most outstanding feature of this watch is the stunning dial design? Not only that but the quality of it that has drawn so many people to buy it?

Details like engraving are fine but this watch is a combination of all it's elements.

I think this is the finest RLT watch so far (other than the RLT Roy made for me







).

If I could justify my finaces I would buy one. No bull on that.

Strange, I didn't use the word "bugger" after all.

Shucks.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think it looks excellent in polished case mode, despite the one only negative comment for a certain person. Every other comment has been very positive.

I certainly do think it is the best RLT so far.

It is also worth pointing out that the movement is properly screwed and clamped down to the inside of the case, and not sitting in a polythene insert.

It also looks superb on the brown USA oiled leather strap.

The dial is indeed a class touch, and sets it apart from the ubiquitous black faced watches. The decorated movement is a joy to see through the display back, and everyone I've shown it to has admired it greatly.

This is one watch that stays with Griff!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Griff said:


> I think it looks excellent in polished case mode, despite the one only negative comment for a certain person. Every other comment has been very positive.
> 
> I certainly do think it is the best RLT so far.
> 
> ...


Looks good Griff. Have to say I like the polished look as well although I do like things original as well... everything has its place etc.

So swapping the Oris for this then... er, how you getting on with manual winding? I just think id forget... {flame suit on}


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

No problem Jon............................there is plenty of winding up here!!!


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Iâ€™ve been living with the watch for a day and a half. Yesterday I hated it. Today I fell in love with it. The difference? The strap. It has been driving me crazy ... nothing worked ... and the long story short ...

*Green Nato*







. Makes it the fun the watch that I originally intended it to be and works wonders with the lume and the light colour of the dial ... even gives it a tad of (vintage) military edge. At some point in the future I will try and source some green Nato with â€˜mattâ€™ hardware but for now, shiny will do.

*And a favour ... any of you fellows with the unique combination of an RLT17, a camera and a green Nato for a picture or two (buckle at 12). A wrist shot might be nice too. I am working on a Review and I will love permission to use them also. Thanks in advance.*

john


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Interesting stuff John!

The only down side for me on that would be that you can't see the display back without removing the strap, but the green idea I like very much


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well I'd have never have thought of that combo John, what an interseting idea.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Would also look good on a green Heavy Duty nylon strap or some of the green luxury leather straps that we do.

I have taken a picture on a green nato :


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

pg tips said:


> well I'd have never have thought of that combo John, what an interseting idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to say im tempted if I could get past my manual winding mental block... sigh, finding this forum has started costing me a fortune!


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Griff said:


> Interesting stuff John!
> 
> The only down side for me on that would be that you can't see the display back without removing the strap, but the green idea I like very much
> 
> ...


Strangely enough I like the (two) Jekyll and Hyde faces of the RLT17. At the front you have the â€˜old-worldly dialâ€™ expecting either a solid back or some rattle-bucket ... instead, what you get:

1. "Oh my god! The back fell off!"

2. The gorgeous decorated Unitas. (Donâ€™t forget guys, we were ready to accept the basic movement of the Club Master ... This is what I call a copy: When it is better than the original. (Anyone know if the original Club Master had a flat or domed crystal?)

I find the domed crystal (of the RLT17) to accentuate the pocket-watch origins of the dial.

I cannot wait to show it off ... at the right place, at the right time.

john


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Roy said:


> .....................
> 
> I have taken a picture on a green nato :
> 
> ...


Why isn't the green in the picture the same as the green here?










john


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've altered the lighting and the colour balance, is that any better John ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> Interesting stuff John!
> 
> The only down side for me on that would be that you can't see the display back without removing the strap, but the green idea I like very much
> 
> ...


How about on a green HDN,









I`ve got a 17 on hold and have been wondering what to put it on I think this might suit its vintage feel







.

Any chance of a photo please Mr Taylor Sir


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Any chance of a photo please Mr Taylor Sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to do that earlier but sold out this morning of the green HDN. I will do it as soon as some more arrive in the morning.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Have to say im tempted if I could get past my manual winding mental block... sigh, finding this forum has started costing me a fortune!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jon, your hooked you might as well accept it









2 years ago I had a few watches, didn`t really collect them, now I have 65







most of them bought from Roy









The problem`s are; great forum, interesting watches at bargain prices and fantastic service







how _can _ you resist.









Most here have given up even trying


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

.................65!!!........................terminal, man, terminal!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> .................65!!!........................terminal, man, terminal!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know







I dread the updates









Maybe I should set up one of those blockers you can get to protect kids from unsuitable sites


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Roy said:


> I've altered the lighting and the colour balance, is that any better JohnÂ ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ts'ok. It gives an idea of what I am talking about. I found that strong colours tend to drown the dial. I am sure at some point we will find someone with a lighter green strap.

And for all I know ... the official green might look even better in real-life. Iâ€™ll order some next time we communicate (and perhaps a grey too).

john


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Yesterday I hated it. Today I fell in love with it


I am pleased for you John, I did think your initial postings were 'cool' towards it, Im glad its worked out


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Have to say im tempted if I could get past my manual winding mental block... sigh, finding this forum has started costing me a fortune!
> ...


No! I cant be.... must book that docs appt.... grrr.... ;-p

65... er, Im gonna ask the obvious... how did you get the other half to not ask "but youve only got 2 wrists?" ????


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> No! I cant be.... must book that docs appt.... grrr.... ;-p
> 
> 65... er, Im gonna ask the obvious... how did you get the other half to not ask "but youve only got 2 wrists?" ????
> 
> ...


Simple I don`t have one







gave them up years ago and am a lot happier and wealther for it (women have been described as the greatest money reducing agent known to man my wife certainly was







)









Now I have my cats, a lodger( and no thats _not_ a euphemism) who is my closet friend and the most amazing female I`ve known and am much happier then I`ve been at anytime in my life







( BTW there is more to life then certain _activities_














)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I find it best not to count them now









I was only supposed to be buying one watch when the kids showed me this internet thingy!

I blame my son, he set up my ebay account so I could buy him a final fantasy something or other (don't ask I haven't a clue).

Mind you I've made some good friends on here


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> (don't ask I haven't a clue).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you considered joining `The Club` then Paul?









You know it makes sense


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

John

Just a small point.

Do you think the NATO will mark the display back?

I've had a few steel back watches I have bought on NATO's over the years and they definitely leave a mark.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

neil said:


> John
> 
> Just a small point.
> 
> ...

















......................................................









john


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Simple I don`t have one







gave them up years ago and am a lot happier and wealther for it (women have been described as the greatest money reducing agent known to man my wife certainly was







)









Now I have my cats, a lodger( and no thats _not_ a euphemism) who is my closet friend and the most amazing female I`ve known and am much happier then I`ve been at anytime in my life







( BTW there is more to life then certain _activities_














)



←
​


----------

